# Bella passed her CGC test



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Awesome!! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Huge congrats!  

You worked hard for it<: 

On to comp obedience next, right?


----------



## Webster (Feb 23, 2013)

congratulations !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! It's nice to have all that work pay off. Any special treats for Bella tonight?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Megora said:


> Huge congrats!
> 
> You worked hard for it<:
> 
> On to comp obedience next, right?


We'll do the novice drop in class next. You pay $100 for 10 sessions, and show up when you can. I don't know what they do in that class, but that's what was recommended.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Woo Hoo Bella! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations! It's nice to have all that work pay off. Any special treats for Bella tonight?


Hadn't thought about that! I'll have to think of something, but she got a lot of treats while we were waiting for the others to finish.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nairb said:


> We'll do the novice drop in class next. You pay $100 for 10 sessions, and show up when you can. I don't know what they do in that class, but that's what was recommended.


That sounds like a great deal. Wish we had that here.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yay, Bella!!! Congratulations. The competitive obedience bug bit me at Kea's CGC test.  $100 for 10 sessions sounds like a good deal! We do drop in novice and rally too, ours was 6 sessions for $55. I find that I really need classes to keep me accountable. Good luck in future pursuits!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Good Girl Bella, and a big congrats to you both!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Congratulations! I'd take that $100 for 10 class drop in class for sure.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Yay...Congratulations!!!!


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Congratulations, way to go. So happy for the both of you.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Way to go Bella-boo!!! That's one my girl's nicknames *:*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congrats! Special treats are in order!! Have fun with your novice drop-in class!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Congratulations Bella!

would you have to re-take the test once she gets older?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> Congratulations Bella!
> 
> would you have to re-take the test once she gets older?


No. You only take it once.

From an obedience standpoint, it is very easy. The hard part is if you have a dog (which I do) who gets excited at the sight of other dogs and people and just wants to play. 

The best thing you can teach your dog to prepare for this test is to sit and stay when meeting people and dogs....especially for petting. Jumping up is a huge no-no, and this test affords many opportunities for your dog to do that.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I forget where i read (I think it was with the AKC papers) that the CGC test will have to be re-taken as an adult due to possible changes in behavior and temperament.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Claudia M said:


> I forget where i read (I think it was with the AKC papers) that the CGC test will have to be re-taken as an adult due to possible changes in behavior and temperament.



I don't think so. If you have evidence that proves otherwise, I'd be interested in seeing it. 

I have all of the CGC registration papers filled out and ready to be sent in. It says nothing about having to retake it.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I found it! It was on the AKC stuff. 

AKC's Canine Good Citizen® (CGC) Program

"All dogs, including both purebred and mixed breed dogs are welcome to participate in the AKC’s Canine Good Citizen (CGC) Program. Dogs must be old enough to have received necessary immunizations such as rabies vaccines. Owners will sign the Responsible Dog Owners Pledge attesting to having the dog under the routine care of a veterinarian who will work with the owner to determine an appropriate plan and schedule for vaccines and other health care procedures.

*There is no age limit for the CGC test. A dog is never too old to be a good citizen. Puppies who have completed all immunizations and boosters may be tested, however, because we know that behavior and temperament can change over time, when puppies pass the CGC test, owners should have them re-tested as adults.*

There are a few exceptions relating to participation in a CGC test. If the CGC test is given at an AKC show, the age requirements for the show apply to CGC also. Further, when the CGC test is administered at an AKC show, the test may be restricted to only dogs entered in the show or to purebred dogs.

Some dogs who are entered in CGC tests will have completed CGC classes or basic obedience classes. Owners who have trained their dogs themselves may also have their dogs tested. Clubs and training programs in almost every city can provide CGC training to owners and dogs who need to learn a few more skills before taking the test."

It is pretty vague though.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

It's a suggestion, not a requirement. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Congratulations!!


----------

